# Grooming



## Saskans (Apr 8, 2009)

What do you know about grooming?

Do you have some experience in this area?

I want to attend some school for grooming...please recommend me some


----------



## Saskans (Apr 8, 2009)

Although no one has responded I have researched Internet and encountered to web site of Nash Academy :

www.nashacademy.com

It seems to me that there I can learn everything about my dog :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats the last place I would go to learn grooming. Those people are EXPENSIVE!!! If I wanted to get into grooming, I would talk to some groomers and see what they recommend. I am positive there are many cheaper ways to learn grooming.

Are you wanting to become a groomer or just learn how to groom your dog?


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

If you want to be a groomer, I would look for a job as a groomer. My sister was a groomer for a few years right after high school. She got a job as a groomer at an animal hospital and learned on the job. There were other animal hospitals that were willing to train on the job at the time too.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know some local groomers are also willing to take on "apprentices" and train them as well.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't groom professionally, but, if I were going to, I think I would try to get a job working for a very experienced groomer and learn from them. I think hands on experience in a job like that goes a long way....


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know how it works but I do know that PetSmart has groomers and they train them as well. If you have a PetSmart (or a PetCo) near you, you may want to check into this as well. Might be an inexpensive way to go. Good luck w/your search. :biggrin:


----------



## karen99 (Jan 19, 2021)

I love animals and especially dogs. I believe that grooming is important to have healthy pets. Therefore, it is important to take our dog to the specialists.


----------



## Rayduil (Jan 5, 2022)

Grooming is something I like the most about caring for my dogs. They look so lovely after grooming (and smell incredible!). And yes, it's also about their health. I use professional grooming services only for big occasions when my dogs must look as elegant as me, haha. Usually, I do everything by myself. Moreover, formal training for a pet groomer lasts 6 to 10 weeks. I think it's a must-do for every dog owner. However, there is a slight downside. My dogs are so used to me that an unfamiliar groomer has a little problem calming them, especially my terriers.


----------



## vesteronys (Aug 11, 2021)

It depends on the price. Some groomers are simply not worth even half of their prices.


----------



## fredstagn (Oct 27, 2021)

Indeed, a price matters. Not everyone can afford a daily visit to a groomer. Grooming is not something your dogs can't live without. Actually, it's more about showcasing your dog to others. "I want to attend some school for grooming...please recommend me some " - online classes are enough to master it at a basic level. Professional dog caring tips, like https://yorkiemagazine.com/my-yorkie-smell-bad/, are always welcomed for this occupation. You should love caring for dogs to make them comfortable during a grooming session. Probably, it's a half of the whole deal.


----------

